# Parked next to a 15 CruZE by chance last night



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

I like it, makes the car look more modern and I feel it will age better.


----------



## tmburke (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm not a big fan of the '15s new front end. I think its the grille that's killing it for me.


----------



## S-Fitz (Jul 16, 2012)

I saw one in person last week too. Not sure why they changed it in the very last year. The whole lower bumper grill and fog lights don't do it for me at all. Every car coming out the last year has these huge ugly overdone fog light inserts with weird angles and creases and highlights all embedded within. Not a match for the generally straight, clean and simple styling of the rest of the body to my eye. But that's me! I'm sure people will like it too.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

I saw 2 new ones this weekend. No me gusta. Not a good look for it. 

Also saw the 2015 Camry SE in person in a parking lot. Just like in pictures, it's freaking hideous.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

I hate the 2015 cruze, the 2015 focus is much better looking. Would not have ever though I would say that statement, considering the previous focus was so ugly.


----------



## skatchy (Jan 22, 2013)

The fog lights and the LED lights soo close together makes it look weird. Maybe its me :S


----------



## Two7elevens (Apr 26, 2014)

Instead of those tacky led strips, why don't they just update the headlights with projectors?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

I'm not digging that front end either, even if you were to black out all that chrome to match it still wouldn't look very good imo.. It's that bottom grille that's throwing me off I don't mind the headlights but you can't get away from that ugly bottom lol


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Got followed by one last week. Talk about an angry looking front end in your rear view mirror.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> Every car coming out the last year has these huge ugly overdone fog light inserts with weird angles and creases and highlights all embedded within


 - Definitely looking more euro. To me the 2015 front is an angrier looking Cruze.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> I saw 2 new ones this weekend. No me gusta. Not a good look for it.
> 
> Also saw the 2015 Camry SE in person in a parking lot. Just like in pictures, it's freaking hideous.


Yea, those new camrys are fugly, looks like a cross between a veloster and an off road vehicle with how much that wheel gap is.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

blk88verde said:


> - Definitely looking more euro. To me the 2015 front is an angrier looking Cruze.


The image above is the RS packaged car, which looks slightly better than the standard new 2015 cruze. The normal version doesn't look angry at all, just odd. Imagine how out of place those LED chrome strips look on an LS cruze. 

I used to dislike the newer euro cruze front end, now I prefer it to this crap we got.


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

I am most likely the odd one out here, but for looks I prefer the Camry to the US 2015 Cruze. Fortunately we don't have that style of front here, at least not yet.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Aussie said:


> I am most likely the odd one out here, but for looks I prefer the Camry to the US 2015 Cruze. Fortunately we don't have that style of front here, at least not yet.












^dat grille

Hate it. The older SE was boring-looking, but unoffensive.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

jblackburn said:


> ^dat grille
> 
> Hate it. The older SE was boring-looking, but unoffensive.


I lol'd at this one, thanks for making me look like the crazy one in the office


----------



## GRIMland (Jun 1, 2014)

Man I just did a search for 2015 Camry... good lord that's bad!

I thought the 2014 and up Corolla S plus was bad with the blacked grill inset and wheel look but that Camry puts it to shame. Can't imagine that will be good for sales


----------



## BigNorm4Life (Aug 8, 2014)

To br honest... I think its the best looking Camry in years!!!!! Mind you I HATE toyotas!!! but the Camry in my eyes is very sharp looking! would take a Malibu over it though


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Yea, those new camrys are fugly, looks like a cross between a veloster and an off road vehicle with how much that wheel gap is.
> 
> View attachment 123801


looks like body roll rather than just gap..


----------



## jasondcruze (Nov 12, 2014)

GRIMland said:


> Man I just did a search for 2015 Camry... good lord that's bad!
> 
> I thought the 2014 and up Corolla S plus was bad with the blacked grill inset and wheel look but that Camry puts it to shame. Can't imagine that will be good for sales



yep, looks like chit


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

jasondcruze said:


> looks like body roll rather than just gap..


Maybe a little on the front but the back doesn't look like it has to much..


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> ^dat grille
> 
> Hate it. The older SE was boring-looking, but unoffensive.


LOL F GEN MARO! 

The Camry in question also kinda goes in that direction.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Remember the days when they made cars sorta look like women? 

What is sexy about the front end of a fish? 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Remember the days when they made cars sorta look like women?
> 
> What is sexy about the front end of a fish?
> 
> ...


Nope. I only remember the 80s when everything was a box. Some of my favorites were from the 90s tbh. 

50s-60s cars were all pretty awesome looking though.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> ^dat grille
> 
> Hate it. The older SE was boring-looking, but unoffensive.


I saw a car painted like this. I think it was a Ford.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> Remember the days when they made cars sorta look like women?
> 
> What is sexy about the front end of a fish?
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


Sup JJ, I've been craving a '50s car myself lately too. A '59 Merc to be exact.

Saw a 2015 diesel today. I was surprised how dirty it was, but he couldn't have had it long since they didn't start building them until recently.


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Sunline Fan said:


> Sup JJ, I've been craving a '50s car myself lately too. A '59 Merc to be exact.
> 
> Saw a 2015 diesel today. I was surprised how dirty it was, but he couldn't have had it long since they didn't start building them until recently.


I like the '49-51 mercs! 
And 58-59' Caddys 
I still need to do something with my /other/ Chevy one of these days. 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> I like the '49-51 mercs!
> And 58-59' Caddys
> I still need to do something with my /other/ Chevy one of these days.
> 
> ...


My / other/ Chevy is a ???????????

Rob


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Robby said:


> My / other/ Chevy is a ???????????
> 
> Rob


'53 210 Sedan (It's like the Eco model of the Bel Air  )


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> '53 210 Sedan (It's like the Eco model of the Bel Air  )
> 
> 
> Sent with iLove 6.0


Pics?


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Pics?


I'll have to dig some up, it's just been sitting in my garage with the engine out for longer than I care to admit :/ I think I posted one photo in my intro thread. I'll bump it for you so I don't hijack this thread 


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Jukebox Juliet said:


> it's just been sitting in my garage with the engine out for longer than I care to admit :/


Git r done JJ!! Just like you did in yer video game last night!


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Does whatever it is look something like my car?


Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## Jukebox Juliet (Apr 4, 2014)

money_man said:


> View attachment 124234
> 
> View attachment 124242
> 
> ...


Want.


Sent with iLove 6.0


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

jblackburn said:


> Nope. I only remember the 80s when everything was a box. Some of my favorites were from the 90s tbh.
> 
> 50s-60s cars were all pretty awesome looking though.


I actually like boxy, just aren't practical to own. They are rusted out, lifted or I might get shot for it.



As for this thread, I seen a 15 at early morning before the sun was up and the light strips are too high up to really light the ground.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> I actually like boxy, just aren't practical to own. They are rusted out, lifted or I might get shot for it.


What was that you were saying about rust? These just...don't.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

LOL wasn't a fan of Volvo's (outside of Volvette), I was referring to these.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Merc6 said:


> LOL wasn't a fan of Volvo's (outside of Volvette), I was referring to these.


Ew.

But also box.

And would probably get you shot, yes.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Noted the 2014 eliminated the windshield weather strip, what else was eliminated off the 2015? Does it still have seats.

Like those larger holes in the grille, translates to larger stones wrecking the condenser. I love replacing condensers. 

Stylist are suppose to have taste, doesn't necessarily translate into having brains. But from my view, all are copying off of each other. Believe it was the Camry that first came out with this semicircle side view for the passenger compartment. With two semi rectangles sticking out for the trunk and the hood. All the cars look this way today, and not note minor changes.

Use to put names on the vehicle, now icons, need to take a course in icons. Bringing back ancient Egyptian hieroglyphics. 

What the hail, as long as it gets you there.


----------

